# Öliges Schwarzmaul



## butterfly-rosi (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe viel gelesen aber nicht das gefunden was ich wissen will. Ich angle und angle und finde keine Ölige Schwarzmaul. weiß jemand Bescheid. Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

butterfly-rosi schrieb:


> Ich habe viel gelesen aber nicht das gefunden was ich wissen will. Ich angle und angle und finde keine Ölige Schwarzmaul. weiß jemand Bescheid. Vielen Dank schon mal.




Versuch mal in der Baradinbucht /Hafen von Menethil für gewöhnlich gibt es dort ein paar schwärme.


----------



## Thaielb (30. Juli 2008)

Flieg zur Dunkelküste nördlich von Auberdine. Dort findest Du einen Schwarm neben dem anderen. Ansonsten am nördlichen Strand von Schlingendorntal sind auch ein paar Schwärme.
Im Sumpfland findest Du vor allem Feuerflossenschnapper.


----------



## Stroog (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn Ich mich jetzt nicht total täusche müsste es auch an der Küste von Westfall welche geben. Allerdings bin Ich mir nicht sicher ob Du weisst das es Öliges Schwarzmaul in Schwärmen gibt. Achte einfach im Wasser auf diese "runden Strudel"...  Öliges Schwarzmaul und die anderen Fische von den es Schwärme gibt so in einfachem gewässer zu fangen ist extremst zufallsabhängig. ( Falls du das mit den Schwärmen wusstest Sorry für meine Klugscheisserei ^^ )


----------



## Churchak (30. Juli 2008)

strände um ratchet rum sind auch schwärme zu finden.


----------



## Hanniballus (22. August 2008)

Wenn Du von Ratschet aus Richtung Händlerküste (bei den Piraten) gehst wimmelt des dort nur von Schwärmen.


----------



## Xergart (22. August 2008)

über southshore(süderstade) da kannste dich mit den dingern tot angeln^^


----------



## M79 (31. Oktober 2008)

butterfly-rosi schrieb:


> Ich habe viel gelesen aber nicht das gefunden was ich wissen will. Ich angle und angle und finde keine Ölige Schwarzmaul. weiß jemand Bescheid. Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## M79 (31. Oktober 2008)

butterfly-rosi schrieb:


> Ich habe viel gelesen aber nicht das gefunden was ich wissen will. Ich angle und angle und finde keine Ölige Schwarzmaul. weiß jemand Bescheid. Vielen Dank schon mal.


In Auberdine z.B. kannst du am Strand entlanggehen und im Wasser wird dir an manchen Stellen "Schwarm öliges Schwarzmaul" angezeigt.Versuchs dort einfach mal!


----------

